# Tang tank



## jschne06 (Mar 14, 2013)

I would really like to get a blonde naso, hippo, and a mimic lemonpeel tang. My question is, would these do well in a 8 foot 240 gallon tank? Other inhabitants would be 2 ocellaris clownfish and 1 pinkface wrasse. Thanks!


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

jschne06 said:


> I would really like to get a blonde naso, hippo, and a mimic lemonpeel tang. My question is, would these do well in a 8 foot 240 gallon tank? Other inhabitants would be 2 ocellaris clownfish and 1 pinkface wrasse. Thanks!


Oh HECK YEA!! Now your talking!! Absolutely.


----------



## jschne06 (Mar 14, 2013)

Thanks! Some people say that the naso tang needs 10 feet or more so I wasn't sure. I want to make sure they have enough room to thrive, not just live


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

No, Naso doesn't need a 10' tank, no worries.


----------

